
Size Matters: $30,000 Per Inch - kqr2
http://mjperry.blogspot.com/2010/02/height-matters-income-vs-height-trade.html
======
vomjom
Well, I mentioned this study to a friend, and he made a good point:

The metric in the study is how many messages women send to men. If you're a
taller woman, you likely will not message men who are shorter than you.

So, if you're taller, you have a bigger pool of women who would end up
messaging you, which may account for much of the difference.

~~~
kqr2
But I believe the point of the research is that a 5' 9" man who earns $30,000
more than a 5' 10" man will receive about the same number of contacts.

